# Nephrurus amyae - centralian rough knob tail geckos



## sweethips12 (Aug 1, 2009)

Can anyone give me any information on these geckos. i know they are hard to come by and that they arent cheap, but are they kept like other knob tails? can you keep them on a recreational lic? do they just eat mealies and crikets and roaches like other geckos. 

thanks to anyone who can help.


----------



## Southern_Forest_Drag (Aug 1, 2009)

I wouldnt say they are hard to come by, just expensive.


----------



## raged (Aug 1, 2009)

sweethips12 said:


> Can anyone give me any information on these geckos. i know they are hard to come by and that they arent cheap, but are they kept like other knob tails? can you keep them on a recreational lic? do they just eat mealies and crikets and roaches like other geckos.
> 
> thanks to anyone who can help.


 
I keep amyae and ther are pretty easy to take care of. I keep mine seperate from each other in 30l stairmaid tubs on a heat cord at one end of the tub. Spray with water every 4 or 5 days. You'll have to enquire with your aurthorities to see if you can keep them as i'm from nsw and unsure of the laws in qld. I usually feed mine woodies or crickets. I have a few available this season coming up if your interested...


----------



## marcmarc (Aug 1, 2009)

You could also try N Asper


----------



## raged (Aug 2, 2009)

I also keep asper and i pretty much keep them the same way as my amyae... might have some of those this season too..


----------



## sweethips12 (Aug 2, 2009)

thanks for the ofer, i already have my name down with a breeder, i just wanted some more info before i take the plunge into geckos, as i have only ever kept snakes before. 
thanks everyone for the help info, i will check with epa if they are restricted.


----------



## sweethips12 (Aug 11, 2009)

Is there much difference between the amyae and asper apart from colour?


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 11, 2009)

Does anyone know if we Victorians are gonna be getting these guys on license anytime in the future???


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 12, 2009)

sweethips12, amyae are a bit bigger than asper, both go for around the same price & both have the same sort of requirements as far as maintaining them goes

jay84 apparently there is talk of changing the legislation so you guys can have some real geckos LOL

IMO asper & amyae have so much personality and are by far one of the most rewarding species to keep & breed  
just have a look at that face - how could you not fall in love with that ?


----------



## sweethips12 (Aug 13, 2009)

I know i just got one, he is the cutest thing and has so much attitude!!


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 13, 2009)

herpkeeper said:


> jay84 apparently there is talk of changing the legislation so you guys can have some real geckos LOL



oh really?! i hope it doesnt take too long!


----------

